# cleaning DIY camo paint off a Jennings Split Lightning



## cgrace (Jun 15, 2015)

I have an old Jennings with a DIY camo paint job. I'd like to clean it up, and try to return it to it's 1980s glory. Any suggestions on how to get mystery paint off? The paint is almost glossy, and thick... almost like vinyl house paint, except a bit shinier.


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

use paint stripper but be carefull


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I wouldn't use paint stripper to harsh, try using turpentine & see what it does as it isn't as harsh. Back in the 80's most places sold camo spray paint & I think it was enamel have sold a ton of it back then.


----------

